# acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche



## B-rabbit1984 (6. September 2009)

*acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

Hätte mal ne frage zum Laufwerk,

 ist es bei euch auch so dass ,
es wenn es anfängt zu arbeiten ziemlich kalbernde Geräusche macht undziehmlich vibriert?


bitte um hilfe das ist schon das 2 teil habe gestern umgetauscht,
 aber wieder so .
ist es so bei der model Reihe so


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

das hängt halt immer vom laufwerk ab, wobei notebooks da meiner erfahrung nach sich immer schwerer tun als "richtige" laufwerke. 

ich hab ein anderes acer als du, aber auch bei meinem alten samsung gab es mit manchen CD/DVDs auch seltsame geräusche, manche hat er fast nicht eingelesen. bei meinem acer ist es ähnlich, und die spiele, bei denen der samsung probleme hatte, gehen hier teils gar nicht mehr (trackmania und 2-3 codemasterspiele - die haben allesamt nen fiesen kopierschutz schon "aufgepresst" )


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

naja er liest ja alle nur das geräusch stört mich ziehmlich dolle wenn ich nur filme auf dvd sehe ist es nicht so installiere ich was von cd oder dvd ist es voll laut also die geraüsche


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

das es beim DVDschauen leise ist, das ist klar, denn da läuft ne DVD nur mit 1x speed. beim installieren aber läuft es immer mit maximum, damit es nicht so lange dauert. da du aber ja sicher nicht täglich 5 spiele installierst, dürfte das "problem" ja an sich dann nicht schlimm sein. 

nen defekt würd ich in dem fall aber nicht vermuten. die laufwerke bei laptops sind bzw. wirken halt oft lauter, auch weil die ja DIREKT unterhalb der tastatur arbeiten. da hast du grad mal 0,5-1cm, und die DVD liegt wegen der slim-bauform eines notebooklaufwerkes ja auch direkt "ganz oben", also arbeitet es wirklich direkt unterhalb des notebookgehäuses, UND das notebook is ja vermutlich keine 30cm von dir entfernt.

ein normales 3,5zoll-laufwerk für nen PC aber, da is die DVD eher "in der mitte" des laufwerkgehäuses UND das LW-gehäuse ist ja nochmal im PCgehäuse, das hört sich dann viel leiser an, selbst wenn es genausolaut arbeitet wie das aus dem notebook.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

ne so ist es nicht gemeint es macht nicht die normelen lese geraüsche sonder das LW vibriert dann die ganze blende und der Knopf zum öffnen macht dann auch geraüsche


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

das is meiner erfahrung nach auch durchaus im rahmen.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

ok soll ich nochmal zurück geben oder würde wieder das problem auftreten?
was würdest du machen


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

ich würd es behalten. falls es irgendwann kaputtgeht, kann man es immer noch einsenden oder noch besser: selber ein neues kaufen, damit man nicht 4-5 wochen ohne notebook dasitzt.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

ok danke für den rat wie gesagt habe ich gestern erst gekauft also is noch lange garantie drauf


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

o.k, dann würd ich mal behaupten: FALLS es nicht normal is, dann dürfte das LW keine 6 monate halten und ein gewährleistungsfall problemlos für dich ablaufen 

bei meinen bisherigen 2 notebooks und denen meines bruders war es aber BEIM installieren auch immer deutlich lauter als bei nem PC, und zwar auf ne art und weise, wo man bei nem PC schon sorgen haben könnte... ^^   du musst bedenken, dass selbst nur 1x CD-speed bis zu über 500u/min sind, also fast 10 mal pro sekunde. aber CD-laufwerke lesen ja bix zu 52x...


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (6. September 2009)

*AW: acer aspire 7738 Laufwerk geräusche*

ja da haste recht denke mal das ich nochmal zu media markt gehe und anders nehme oder das gleiche nochmal teste


----------

